

The K-Team - sycren
http://www.kashflow.com/kteam/

======
Metatron
Actually one of the more entertaining attempts at Accounting humour I've seen
of late. (See: Sage and Boox Harlem shakes, oh the agony)

And this is coming from a competitor btw ;)

~~~
sycren
Hello Crunch?

~~~
Metatron
I don't pretend to anthropomorphise the entire company, (nor do my words
represent the company's), but yes I hail from there.

